# Chocolate Mousse



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

MOUSSE AU CHOCOLAT 

Ingredients: 

4 ounces dark chocolate (80 percent cocoa preferred)
1 tablespoon sugar
3 egg yolks
5 egg whites 

Directions: 

Melt the chocolate in the top of a double boiler set over a pan of simmering water on medium heat. 

Remove the chocolate from the heat and add the sugar. Stir well and add the egg yolks, one at a time. 

Beat the egg whites until stiff, glossy peaks are formed. Gently fold the whites into the chocolate mixture until well blended. 

Pour the mousse into a serving bowl, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate overnight. 

Serves 6 (1 1/2 cup per person)


----------

